# Got my first jet!!



## airbornemike (May 3, 2014)

It's not a tin but a great hull. Took order on a Towee marine River Master hull in march, its a awsome hand laid glass kevlar boat made in Tennessee. I wasn't looking at a jet initially for power but after researching a bit I learned that the boat worked quite well under jet power. So I tracked down a 30hp Johnson already rigged with a pump, had a riser added and bolted it on.

I ran it twice now and GPS'd at 26.5mph, not bad considering this is what most guys get running propped 20hp motors on this hull. Installed the bow mount TM, tomorrow its time to finally fish.


----------



## Canoeman (May 4, 2014)

Welcome to the world of jets buddy!!

Reminds me of my first jet.. mid 90's 30 hp Johhnny on a 1648 jon.. 

I now its kevlar and glass but be careful.. nothing ruins a day of fishing like a hole in the boat.. One thing to ponder, when you ran propped motors the prop would hit if you got to shallow, now the boat hits first


----------



## thenextlevel (May 25, 2014)

Nice!


----------

